# 1 inch RBP food??



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

im getting 7 RBP's 1inch my first piranhas








i just just wondering what to feed them the guy im buy them from say feed them cut up feeders and or brine shrimp is thes good to feed them???
also i wanted to start feeding them smelt and shrimp/prawns is that ok ???
Ron


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

proven food for juvenille p's blood worms & chopped up raw shrimp.....


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

at this age they can learn to eat alot, i fed mine top fin brand large ciclid pellets, dont suprised but they wait a whiel to eat until they get soft and then they start biting, you can also by rosy reds and cut the tail to slow them down


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> proven food for juvenille p's blood worms & chopped up raw shrimp.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I fed mine.. with occassional beefheart cubes and small feeder guppies..


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

i am so freaking excited








im progly try shrip first now what do u think aobut cut smelt?
and how long do u think seven 1 inch RB will last in a 55gal untill i need to switch to a larger tank?


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

I feed my 2" pirayas raw shrimp & beef heart. my 1st pirahnas too, its cool to watch em gang bang on a chunk of beef heart


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hrdbyte said:


> proven food for juvenille p's blood worms & chopped up raw shrimp.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

ko1featherweigh said:


> im getting 7 RBP's 1inch my first piranhas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I first got my 6 x 1 inch red bellies I fed them mainly frozen krill, with 1 or 2 live feeders in the tank so the reds could chase them and tail nip. About once a week I hung a piece of jumbo shimp (the kind we eat) from a piece of fishing line, so they could start using their teeth. With in 2 months they grew to 4 inches and got extremely colorful. I fed them on that diet for a month, then add freeze dried jumbe shrimp, freeze dried bloodworms, crickets, and live feeders.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

7 rbp's in a 55 is not going to last you too long. if you plan on keeping them all full sized, i'd go a minimum of 180 gallons for the upgrade. unless you want them to kill each other. 200+ would be ideal. such beautiful fish when they all shoal together. but they need tons of space.


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

i know the 55 wont hold to long im getting a 150 later and im only planing on keeping 5 selling off 2

for 1 inch RBP"\'s i was wondering what live things you can feed them the feeder gold fish (kinda scared to feed these tough) goast shrimp, and i heard earthworms what other live thing can i feed them like what other kinda fish

When u fees the earthworm to ur P's do u get thses out of ur back yard or do u buy them?


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

ko1featherweigh said:


> When u feed the earthworm to ur P's do u get thses out of ur back yard or do u buy them?
> [snapback]928822[/snapback]​


You sould buy them from a trusted source (bait shop) because the worms in your back yard may be contaminated with pestisides or other "back yard chemicals"


----------

